# Rip saw fence



## Shooby (Feb 15, 2013)

Hello everyone, names graeme my first go here, I live in Australia and looking to purchase an aftermarket table saw fence, i have just knocked up an top, i have tried amazon but no company listed will sell to Australia, is there anyone out there know who can send one to aussie Cheers Graeme


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

I found this one at Carbatec.com. It looks to be the equivalent of the stock fence on the old Bridgewood contractor saw, and some of the former Grizzly saws.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

You could check ebay. Most USA sellers list items saying they
ship only in USA, but that's really to discourage weird situations
where a foreign bidder wins an auction and then won't
pay. Also, foreign bidders badger sellers for shipping 
quotes, then don't win the auctions - so dealing with 
them is a hassle for sellers.

What you can do is find some fences you like on ebay
and politely inquire if the seller will send it to you in
Australia.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

If you have a paypal account, it shouldn't be too difficult to ensure payment.


----------

